
Tesla Unlocks Battey Packs to Aid Evacuation - toomuchtodo
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/6z2fwd/did_tesla_just_upgrade_my_60d_due_to_the_hurricane/
======
tomohawk
It would definitely be bad optics if a tesla were to run out of juice and be
sitting on the side of the road with no way to recharge.

